# Oops!



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Wifey sent a text to me this morning at work- "Happy Anniversary!"

It is?

So, of course, I immediately texted back, "YES, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO US!"

Then to further cover my tracks I called and 'made sure' she was aware of our dinner date Saturday night. She couldn't recall us talking about it so I told her she must have been busy when I told her. She bought it.

WHEW!!!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

It always fascinates me how do people forget these things? Just can't rationalize it I guess

Spouses birthday
Kids birthday
Your own birthday
And anniversary should just be easy to remember


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

I forget my 3rd child's birthday date all the time. Never have a problem w/ the first 2, but for some reason, that 3rd one's a b*tch. And I always have problems remembering my SOs' birthdays over the years.

I'm just terrible with dates.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

LOL! WOW! Bullet dodged!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

shoooo....could have been a long silent weekend for you. 

I was married on tax day. It is very easy to remember mine.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

thatbpguy said:


> Then to further cover my tracks I called and 'made sure' she was aware of our dinner date Saturday night. She couldn't recall us talking about it so I told her she must have been busy when I told her. She bought it.
> 
> WHEW!!!



You're a GENIUS. 

So your next call was to a swank restaurant for reservations, right?

And tonight after work, you'll greet her with a lovely bouquet of flowers, right?

And then your very next move was to put this special date on your phone calendar, right? For the next oh, 30 or so years, right?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Mrs. Gus and I were married on 12/26 -- the day after Christmas. Plenty of folks gave me sh*t for choosing that day to get married, but hey... you don't see me forgetting my anniversary OR buying extra gifts.

:smthumbup:


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

lucy999 said:


> You're a GENIUS.
> 
> So your next call was to a swank restaurant for reservations, right?
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh trust me, flowers will lead right thru the front door with me trailing.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> shoooo....could have been a long silent weekend for you.
> 
> I was married on tax day. It is very easy to remember mine.


It would have been brutal. She's high on special days...

Who can remember May 19th?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll laugh with ya BP. Like Odo, I'm a date forgetter. My wife has had to get used to reminding me a few weeks in advance. It cuts into the romance for her but otherwise she is guaranteed that I will miss it. 
Trouble is I like shopping. Buying a gift or a card or setting up a date is fun for me. Actually going is kind of anticlimactic. Well It's only 7 weeks till her Birthday, I might as well start now.
MN


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> I'll laugh with ya BP. Like Odo, I'm a date forgetter. My wife has had to get used to reminding me a few weeks in advance. It cuts into the romance for her but otherwise she is guaranteed that I will miss it.
> Trouble is I like shopping. Buying a gift or a card or setting up a date is fun for me. Actually going is kind of anticlimactic. Well It's only 7 weeks till her Birthday, I might as well start now.
> MN


I hate buying gifts. I never know what to get and can't afford what I'd really like to buy.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Good save!


Though I'll admit that I never forget her birthday or our anniversary.

Bday is day after Christmas and the day I proposed to her. 

We've traveled almost every wedding anniversary (so far), so it's a big deal and pretty impossible to forget.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I have all related birthdays and anniversaries on my electronic calendar. That's 15-20 dates I'd have to remember.

I have a horrible memory so it's necessary to keep track of these like this. Sometimes you're just pounding away at work or have other family issues going on that without the reminder the date would pass without notice.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

We got married on Valentine's Day. 
Ok, it was so I could get on her health insurance, but still it makes our anniversary easy to remember!


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I know there are people like Odo who are terrible with dates. However there are some dates that you really should make a note of remembering.

My parents in law always remember their own birthdays and anniversaries and expect their family to remember them too. 

Yet they forgot my wifes 50th - they even skyped (we live on different continents) on the day - they forgot my 50th and our sons 16th. 
Our children felt really bad for their mother that her own parents forgot her 50th. I did too. Especially when they make such a song and dance about their own birthdays etc.

In todays age of modern technology and devices that flash reminders at you...there is no excuse, especially for remembering the important dates...grandchildrens 16th, 18th, 21st....25, 50 wedding anniversaries etc


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

GusPolinski said:


> Mrs. Gus and I were married on 12/26 -- the day after Christmas. Plenty of folks gave me sh*t for choosing that day to get married, but hey... you don't see me forgetting my anniversary OR buying extra gifts.
> 
> :smthumbup:


Yikes! My ex wife and I were married September 1st - Labor Day - and many people (mainly the ones with kids) were not thrilled about giving up their last long weekend before school started for that. Even though it's a wedding and it's "important", it's not always as important to others as it is to you. There were a handful of people who had already booked vacations long in advance of our wedding invitations being sent out. I learned that it's usually best to set a wedding date that falls on a Saturday that's not a long weekend or too close to any holidays. Not only will guests be much happier to attend (gives them something to look forward to during a time when there's not much going on) but the people you hire (photographers, caterers, officiants, etc.) will be MUCH happier about it!

Live and learn. My anniversary is now in July.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

I did the big wedding thing once when I was younger. Relatively speaking, about 125 guests. Almost all from my ex-wife's side. My anniversary date was easy to remember: the summer solstice.

The next time, it will be a low-key affair. Just important family and a few close friends. No huge reception, just a quiet dinner celebration afterwards at a local restaurant. Hopefully I won't forget the date. I'll have to pick a date which will be easy to remember. Like September 12th.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We've BOTH forgotten our anniversary a couple of times. It's not a big deal, as neither of us think it's important - what IS important is our relationship, and we celebrate that every day.

Our wedding was us, the officiant, a witness (a close friend), a photographer (a coworker), and the woman who owned the B&B where we held it. We didn't even tell anyone else until much later. The woman who owned the B&B was thrilled to be present, and took us out on her yacht the next weekend.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Our wedding was us, the officiant, a witness (a close friend), a photographer (a coworker), and the woman who owned the B&B where we held it. We didn't even tell anyone else until much later.


That was us. We had a destination wedding. Our "guests" were all the paid staff; wedding planner, officiant, violinist, and two photographers. 

Nobody was invited to our wedding. My mother gifted us a nice reception lunch when we got back to the States.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

jaquen said:


> That was us. We had a destination wedding. Our "guests" were all the paid staff; wedding planner, officiant, violinist, and two photographers.
> 
> Nobody was invited to our wedding. My mother gifted us a nice reception lunch when we got back to the States.


My daughter did that as well. Less stress for all.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> My daughter did that as well. Less stress for all.



We were married in a pretty idyllic country, and in an ancient castle to boot. Fairy tale day.

People react to that, absolutely. But when we tell them we didn't invite any guests at all, half the time that's what gets them stirred up, with looks of equal parts regret and envy. I've lost count of the amount of times I heard "I wish I'd thought of that!".


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm terrible with dates, too.

Putting all of the relevant ones in google calendar which is hooked up to my iphone, with a reminder a week ahead of time that it's coming, helped all that.

Now I can blissfully go back to forgetting all of them. Strangely, including my own birthday half the time.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> It always fascinates me how do people *forget *these things? Just can't rationalize it I guess


Forget, forshmet. Who, in this day and age, does not have some kind of electronic calendar?!


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

My X forgot our first anniversary. 
I told her to request time off work because I'd booked a place in Sedona. 
She couldn't figure out why. Her coworker had to remind her.

Was a funny story. But I still didn't book any more in Sedona.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

My wife's birthday is the same day as a popular holiday in late October., so very easy to remember. Mine is early December and kids are between us so all bunched up. A busy but fun eight weeks between holidays and birthdays.

I had to go to a wedding New Year's Eve 2000 (into 2001). Nobody was happy the couple chose this date, but we had fun and I'm not a NYE partier anyway. Within a year or two the bride was banging some dude from work, and they divorced soon after.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## earworm (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh, yeah! It seems familiar to me. In this case I use the special application on my phone. It helps me to cope with my forgetful memory. But the best way is to exercise your memory and try to bring joy to your relatives and make them happy this way.


----------

